# To lie low



## Necsus

Buondì, WRF!
Mi potreste suggerire come tradurre il verbo in oggetto? Il 'nostro' dizionario propone 'tenersi giù', che io interpreto come 'tenersi bassi', anche in senso figurato, e potrebbe andare per la prima frase. Ma il senso della seconda è più sfuggente, anche se immagino che sia vicino a 'mettere giù' lei, per fare sesso. Non parliamo poi di rendere in italiano il simpatico giochino di parole.
Sempre dalla serie 'Ringer': Bridget/Siobhan e Henry si incontrano nell'albergo in cui hanno luogo abitualmente i loro appuntamenti clandestini, e hanno una discussione, lei infatti vuole che non si vedano per un po', perché la sua migliore amica, e moglie di lui, le ha confidato di sospettare un tradimento. Le battute:

Bridget: Yeah, well, I really couldn't think what else to say at the moment.Henry: Well, how about, “Henry is a great guy, and he would never cheat on you?”
Bridget: We just need to *lay low* for a while.
Henry: I'm trying to *lay low*.
Bridget: I'm serious. If you really love me, you’ll stay away.

Thanks!


----------



## Nunou

Necsus,
ti propongo "distendersi" (o qualcosa di simile)...secondo me ha il _giusto_ doppio senso anche in italiano.

Ciao.

EDIT: il verbo inglese però mi riporta più facilmente al nostro "tenere/mantenere un profilo basso".


----------



## Holymaloney

Hi Necsus !
Nel tuo contesto - e cioè parlando di due amanti clandestini - _*'to lay low' *_vuol dire avere un comportamento discreto, che non da nell'occhio. Come renderlo in italiano? Boh ! Forse _*'mantenere un profilo basso'*_?


----------



## niklavjus

Potrebbe semplicemente significare 'fermarsi'. Certo, bisognerebbe vedere la scena, ma ho la sensazione che quando Bridget glielo propone, Henry tenti di accostarla, scherzandoci su, come per dirle che benché ci provi gli riesce difficile trattenersi.


----------



## Nunou

Forse "dovremmo calmarci per un po'..." mentre lui "cerca di calmarsi" in quel preciso momento di eccitazione...


----------



## AshleySarah

Ciao Necsus,
'to *lay* low' is actually incorrect, but is used a lot.  It should be 'to *lie low'.  
*WR dictionary translates it as "nascondersi", or as Holymaloney correctly states, "to keep a low profile".


----------



## Matrap

Ciao Nec 

"Dobbiamo starcene acquattati/rintanati per un po'"...
"Ma è quello che dico anche io..."

Mah...


----------



## AshleySarah

Matrap, rintanati è giusto.


----------



## Matrap

Grazie Ashley 

Sentiamo se va bene a Necsus però...


----------



## AshleySarah

Ma certo.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

To lie low = volare basso.


----------



## AshleySarah

Volare basso = to *fly* low. That doesn't have the same meaning.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

AshleySarah said:


> Volare basso = to *fly* low. That doesn't have the same meaning.



Figuratively, it does.


----------



## Necsus

Ehilà, quanti contributi! Grazie! 
Sì, più o meno è quello che intendevo con 'tenersi bassi', non dare nell'occhio, non farsi notare (quella del _profilo _mi sembra più anglofona come soluzione), però non funziona molto nel secondo caso. 'Starcene rintanati' è carino, ma potrebbe far pensare che lo facciano  insieme, e comunque non sono loro a dover stare nascosti, ma la loro relazione.
'Fermarsi'... questo forse potrebbe avere sviluppi interessanti. _Mo _ci penso.


----------



## AshleySarah

To lie low - The idiom is:
http://www.phrases.org.uk/meanings/224800.html

Flying low - means: Your zipper is undone.  
http://www.phrases.org.uk/meanings/224800.html


----------



## Paulfromitaly

AshleySarah said:


> To lie low - The idiom is:
> http://www.phrases.org.uk/meanings/224800.html
> 
> Flying low - means: Your zipper is undone.
> http://www.phrases.org.uk/meanings/224800.html



In Italian to lie low = volare basso in a figurative sense (not in English)


----------



## Nunou

Serve qualcosa che dia il senso di "darsi una calmata", non so...smorzare/rallentare gli incontri per lei...smorzare/soddisfare la passione/ il desiderio per lui? Diminuire/allentare la pressione?


----------



## london calling

Ash ha ragione quando dice che si dovrebbe dire _lie low_,  è un errore abbastanza comune, ma ho idea qui che lo hanno utilizzato appositamente: _to lay someone _in inglese significa fare sesso, per cui si lega alla battuta di Henry che viene dopo in cui, perlomeno per me, e chiaro che si riferisce al sesso, come ha intuito anche Nexie...

Un gioco di parole difficile da rendere in italiano, però.


----------



## Nunou

Riallacciandomi a tutto il contesto  e quindi anche la necessità di evitare di destare/alimentare i sospetti altrui, mi vengono in mente queste espressioni: sopire gli animi, darsi una regolata, strisciare/volare bassi, mettere acqua sul fuoco, aggiustare il tiro, spegnere la miccia....resta da vedere quali sono realmente applicabili alle due frasi in questione.


----------



## london calling

Boh.._stare sotto coperta_ (un bella espressione nautica e un'allusione alle coperte del letto)?

_B: Dobbiamo stare un po' sotto coperta
H: E' quello che cercavo di fare
_
O è troppo tirato, secondo voi?


----------



## Matrap

Ciao LC

Simpatica la tua proposta  Un po' quello che intendevo io con "starsene rintanati (sotto le coperte e non)"


----------



## AshleySarah

D'accordo LC. 

You could also make a subtle play on words about "keeping your head down".


----------



## london calling

AshleySarah said:


> You could also make a subtle play on words about "keeping your head down".


_Tenere la testa bassa_: but how could we fit that in with H's play on words about wanting sex? Any ideas?


----------



## AshleySarah

Yes, but my Italian's not good enough to express it.  I'm sure you could work it out on my behalf.


----------



## Nunou

london calling said:


> _Tenere la testa bassa_: but how could we fit that in with H's play on words about wanting sex? Any ideas?



Forse perché una certa testa di lui è già alta e quindi vuol trovare il modo di abbassarla? 
Ma che mi fai dire LC?!!!


----------



## london calling

Nunou said:


> Forse perché una certa testa di lui è già alta e quindi vuol trovare il modo di abbassarla?
> Ma che mi fai dire LC?!!!


Volevo che lo dicesse Ash, a dir la verità, ma molto saggiamente si è rifiutata e mi ha ripassato la palla, che ho rilanciato....e l'hai raccolta tu!


----------



## AshleySarah

london calling said:


> Volevo che lo dicesse Ash, a dir la verità, ma molto saggiamente si è rifiutata e mi ha ripassato la palla, che ho rilanciato....e l'hai raccolta tu!



LC, with age comes wisdom.


----------



## Nunou

LC, ASH..ma che simpatico scambio di pall_onate_! 
Scherzi (e alza bandiera) a parte, sottocoperta è molto suggestivo ma temo non renderebbe altrettanto immediato il doppio senso che c'è nella frase inglese, al limite si dovrebbe giocare su sottocoperta e sotto le coperte...


----------



## Necsus

Eheheh... ma quante proposte suggestive! Certo, poi bisogna fare i conti con le immagini e con il lipsynch... Per il momento, visto che sono nella 'loro' stanza d'albergo, ho messo:
BRIDGET       Ci dobbiamo fermare, per un po'.
HENRY          Fermiamoci qui per un po', sì.

ma magari in sala di doppiaggio mi verranno anche altre idee, con l'aiuto dei vostri suggerimenti!

Grazie ancora a tutti!


----------



## prowlerxpla

Io considererei di piu' l'abbassare la testa, per esempio:
Bridget: dovremmo stare un po' con la testa bassa/abbassare un po' la testa
Henry: te la abbasso io la testa.
Verso dove intende Henry abbassare la testa di Bridget, voglio proprio vedere se c'e bisogno di spiegarlo a LC, ASH e NOUNOU
Ciao Pier


----------



## Nunou

Guarda Prow...
"dovremmo abbassare un po' la testa / te la abbasso io la testa"
...per dirtela tutta, così formulato, l'intero dialogo potrebbe davvero essere inteso a senso unico e univoco...sembra quasi che lei lo stia fissando da qualche parte ed esclami quella cosa...
Altro che darsi una calmata!!! Sembra stiano dicendo..."dobbiamo darci dentro"...
Torniamo seri...va...che è meglio!!!


----------



## london calling

Nunou said:


> Altro che darsi una calmata!!! Sembra stiano dicendo..."dobbiamo darci dentro"...



Appunto. O meglio, lei dice che devono darsi una calmata (per non destare ancora sospetti) ma lui risponde con una battuta che fa capire che invece preferirebbe darci dentro.


----------



## AshleySarah

Oooohhh! Ho imparato un paio di frasi idiomatiche oggi.   Grazie.


----------

